# Bikebörse 2009



## Kniekaputt (15. August 2009)

Am 18.Oktober veranstaltet die Radsportabteilung des SV Steele 11, unterstützt durch den Förderverein Ruhrpottbiker e.V., seine diesjährige Bikebörse.
Wie immer werden Fahrräder aller Art, Fahrradteile und Fahrradbekleidung von Privat an Privat angeboten. Ab 10 Uhr beginnt der Verkauf auf dem Vereinsgelände das SV Steele 11, Westfalenstr.210a in Essen Steele. Infos über Standmiete usw. unter [email protected].


----------



## Kniekaputt (27. August 2009)

Erst Anmeldungen sind schon eingegangen!
Antje Kramer
Nino Antic 
Gino Schlifske
Ralf Schupp
Dennis Stratmann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kniekaputt (6. Oktober 2009)

Damit es keiner verpasst. Hier noch ein paar Infos.
Wie es aus sieht wird dann auch wieder der alte Haudegen NPJ- Niels-Peter Jensen vorbeischauen und Marius Hoppensack wir ein paar tolle Schuhe loswerden wollen.
Also nicht vergessen!
Bikebörse beim SV Steele 11 am 18.10. ab 10 Uhr!


----------



## Kniekaputt (12. Oktober 2009)

Noch sechs Tage. 
Hier nochmal ne letzte Info:
NPJ will sein Keller leer machen. Also, wer adidas, NPJ-Teile braucht, der sollte Sonntag nach Essen kommen!
Gruß
Reiner


----------



## Kniekaputt (14. Oktober 2009)

Noch vier Tage!
Ihr braucht Sonntag vorher nicht zu Frühstücken. Mit belegten Brötchen, Kaffee, Gulaschsuppe, lecker Bierchen, Glühwein u.v.m. wird für euer Wohl gesorgt!

Gruß

Reiner aus Essen


----------

